
How to Write Great API Documentation - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/how-to-write-great-api-documentation-c710cd1c696
======
gitgud
The main thing I've noticed with the most useful API documentation is that it
was written by a _human_. Lots of tiny examples also help.

Whereas the auto-generated Java Docs are some of the most useless docs I've
ever seen. I know thet can be improved, but generated the docs from the code
is a good way to stop people from updating the docs... As now they have to
update the code as well...

